

How I discovered Hacker News - darxius
http://blog.maxmackie.com/103070326

======
kurtvarner
HN is definitely a great community and source of quality info. But opening and
reading every front page story seems a bit excessive. Just a friendly warning
that HN (just like other news aggregators) becomes very addictive and can have
a significant negative impact on your productivity.

The following article addresses this issue and is worth reading.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3604907>

[Edit] I'm not sure why this link is not showing on the HN front page anymore.
It was initially there, then it vanished. It's not a matter of upvotes either.
When I scroll back several pages from the front page, it still isn't showing.
Any ideas?

~~~
darxius
Yeah I saw that too. It was on the front page then just _poofed_.

I start reading HN by visiting each link quickly found it was WAY to much
information to handle. I'm much more selective now.

------
kylemaxwell
Interesting, but this only works if (a) HN covers everything you'd want to
read, and (b) some folks still go out and find other material to submit. This
second assumption probably will continue to hold, but (at least for me) the
first does not.

~~~
darxius
I think that the way HN is set up encourages people to contribute interesting
and engaging content (not to mention comments).

As for (a), I see what you mean. I think, seeing as I only recently started
really getting into new aggregation, I haven't found my niche yet. I
appreciate most topics on HN and they usually have some form of impact on me
(developing my first Python application at the moment). Maybe once my
likes/dislikes are more defined I'll want something that isn't regularly found
on HN (at point I might just start posting it to HN -- there's got to be
someone else out there with the same opinions as me).

